# Query on Mexico VISA



## udaykindia (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi, 
Can anybody confirm if with a US B1 Visa ( i hold indian passport ) i can travel to mexico and work for upto 6 months and obtain work visa locally...is it feasable?..also can somebody advice what is a good salary for manager grade position in mexico wirh saving potential...
Thanks
Look forward to quick response
Uday Kumar
Delhi


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

To get authorization to work in Mexico, you will have to have a job offer from a Mexican employer who will support your application for a Mexican residency visa that includes permission to work. For more information, inquire at the nearest Mexican consulate to where you are located.

Your US visa is not relevant to Mexico at all.


----------



## udaykindia (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for the response. Could you clarify that with a US B1 Visa i can travel to mexico of course with an employer ref and stay in the country for a period of 180 days ...i mean does the US Visa enable me to stay as a tourist for the duration while i apply for my work visa..i read on net but was not sure...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No. You may not enter Mexico on a 180 day tourist permit and search for work. If you did, you would have to return to the USA or India and apply for a residence visa with lucrativa permission at a Mexican Consulate or Embassy, preferably in your home country. The employer must be registered with INM authorities and provide you with specific data to present to INM upon entry into Mexico if a visa application is approved. Further processing will take place in Mexico on a specific schedule.
I do not know if this would jeopardize your US Visa. It might.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

udaykindia said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody confirm if with a US B1 Visa ( i hold indian passport ) i can travel to mexico and work for upto 6 months and obtain work visa locally...is it feasable?..also can somebody advice what is a good salary for manager grade position in mexico wirh saving potential...
> Thanks
> Look forward to quick response
> ...


According to Mexico's immigration (INM) website as of November 9, 2012 you would not need a Mexican visa to enter Mexico if you are in possession of a valid visa (B-1) from the USA,


Countrys and Regions that requiere a visa to travel to Mexico - Instituto Nacional de Migración


Keep in mind that Mexico is notorious for not updating many of its websites and that the immigration official at your port of entry has the right to challenge and/or deny your entry into Mexico.

As others have stated you would need an offer from an employer and the permission of INM to work in Mexico. Any available job must first be offered to a Mexican citizen and only if no qualified Mexican is available could you be offered the position. Although living costs are low so are the salaries. 

You must also adhere to USA regulations regarding your B-1 Visa and travel to other countries. See the link from the USA Customs and Border Protection website below for specifics.

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/de...ountries-while-in-the-u.s.-on-a-b1-or-b2-visa


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> No. You may not enter Mexico on a 180 day tourist permit and search for work. .


I don't know why they couldn't ..... as long as they return to the US or India for a visa application


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

sparks said:


> I don't know why they couldn't ..... as long as they return to the US or India for a visa application


Normally citizens from India need to apply for an actual tourist visa, rather than getting the visitor/tourist permit at the border or airport on arrival. But as per michmex's link, it appears if they've already gotten a U.S. B1 visa, they aren't required to go through the separate process of applying for a Mexican visitor's visa. That's a nice little perk!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> I don't know why they couldn't ..... as long as they return to the US or India for a visa application


The key word here is "search". You could search for work while on a tourist permit. To actually take a job, you would have to leave the country and apply with a visa and work permit.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Good point. I should have said “go to work“ instead of “search for work“.
The important point is that one may not work with a tourist permit in Mexico, or without a ‘lucrativa‘ endorsement on a Residente Temporal Visa from immigration authorities (INM), or even without notifying INM that you do work with a Residente Permanente Visa.


----------

